# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Управлением ФСБ России официально запрещен сайт odnoklassniki.ru

## ALEX(XX)

Бывшие (которые бывшими не бывают) разведчики однозначно назвали сайт odnoklassniki.ru серьезной угрозой безопасности нашей страны. Такая мощная систематизация данных по городам, учебным центрам, предприятиям, войсковым частям с указанием дат службы, личным данным россиян с набором фотографий и т.д. отсутствует даже в ФСБ России. Структура сайта odnoklassniki.ru позволяет выявить личные и профессиональные взаимосвязи граждан, сферы их взаимодействия, интересы и круг общения. Такие разделы как «мои друзья», «друзья друзей», «сообщества», куда иерархически входят учебные заведения, военная служба, профессиональные учреждения и прочее, являются классическим примером сбора разведывательной информации. А то количество – десять миллионов россиян, которое уже включено в этот шпионский справочник, вызывает откровенное опасение. Управление ФСБ России запретило всем сотрудникам российских спецслужб размещать на этом сайте какую-либо информацию о себе под страхом увольнения. Подобные случаи жестко отслеживаются и пресекаются. По данным ФСБ собственником сайта odnoklassniki.ru является немецкая разведка, которая выкупила его у российских создателей за баснословную сумму. Похоже, коммерческая деятельность этой организации все больше развивается, недавно только отгремел скандал с банковской базой клиентов графства Лихтенштейн, которую немецкая разведка купила у одного из банковских сотрудников за два миллиона евро. И хотя на обычных граждан запрет ФСБ не распространяется, надо сказать, что такой сайт может быть опасен и с точки зрения простого криминала. Поэтому наши специалисты не советуют размещать почтовые адреса и фотографии родных, а также демонстрировать свое финансовое благополучие.
Подробности

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Про подобные сервисы почему-то ни словом не обмолвились , значит можно ?http://vkontakte.ru/

----------


## PavelA

Мой круг на Яндексе - еще один такой же сервис.
кто-то хочет поднять себе рейтинг, убрав конкурента.

----------


## GREET

что то статья тянет на бурную фантазию журналиста из желтой прессы, которые одно слово того же управления ФСБ могут раскрутить до целой статьи.

----------


## amistad-dm

похоже бред, но посмотрел в интернет и похоже ето всерьез

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, статья на тему. Заставляет задуматься.
http://www.securitylab.ru/opinion/306626.php

----------


## rdog

АГА ( там и новая фишка есть((  после получения нового сообщения  к вам на мобилу  скидываеца звонок-новое сообщение!!!

----------


## pig

> Кстати, статья на тему. Заставляет задуматься.


И у меня под ней вылезла классная реклама.



> Подключите услугу "Банк Памяти" от МегаФона и сохраните Ваши контакты, календари, заметки.


Мегафон, конечно, не Одноклассники, но тоже совершенно посторонний дядя.

----------


## Lexxus

Социальные сети - зло, зареген и там и там...
Но теперь понимаю, что зря это сделал...
Мало того, что и вконтакте, что в одноклассниках - взламывают акки, как семечки, дык еще и тех поддержка явно не блещет умом.
Вконтакте народ пишет: У вас вирус на сайте, как страницу открываем свою! (Пинч)
Тех Поддержка: Выключите ваш параноидальный антивирус.
(Далее смешнее)
Девушка пишет: У моего парня украли пароль.
Тех Поддержка: Проверьте ваш антивирус и вообще на вирусы проверьтесь
Девушка: У него фаерволл и Касперский, базы свежие, никаких вирусов нет.
Тех поддержка после - с радостью стерла посты.

Идиотизм, вместо того, чтоб решить проблему с защитой сайта - они делают новые рюшечки, граффити (и кому оно надо?!), смайлики (qip пользователям превед) и прочая абсолютно ненужная мелочь.

P.S. Кстати, об одноклассниках. Может это

_собственником сайта odnoklassniki.ru является немецкая разведка, которая выкупила его у российских создателей за баснословную сумму._

Действительно так?! На днях какая то немка хотела завести разговор, а после акк ее был удален.

[off]
Плохо, что там нельзя указать, что уже женат  :Stick Out Tongue: 
[/off]

----------


## ANDYBOND

> Социальные сети - зло, зареген и там и там...
> Но теперь понимаю, что зря это сделал...


Аналогично.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

2Lexxus - на вконтакте можна даже указать на ком женат)

----------


## wise-wistful

> Социальные сети - зло, зареген и там и там...
> Но теперь понимаю, что зря это сделал...


Сам не зарегистрирован ни там ни там. Поэтому о рюшечках судить не могу. Но понял, что не ошибся, что не зарегистрировался. У нас тут сотрудники открыли однокласников для себя и по пол-дня просиживают там. Странно, что наши админы его не заблокировали, хотя бесплатные почтовики многие заблокированы.
Вобщем  - "хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда" сработало и в этом случае

----------


## rav

> Действительно так?!


Официально, в проект вложился эстонский венчур.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Странно, что наши админы его не заблокировали


Разблокируется с клиентской сторны элементарно через Google Translate.  :Smiley:

----------


## wise-wistful

> Разблокируется с клиентской сторны элементарно через Google Translate.


Ага, только 90 % пользователям прийдётся объяснять что это такое, а оставшие за такие слова напишут на меня докладную  :Wink:

----------


## Kinneas

Ну что ж - это лишний раз подтверждает, что я прав, когда не регистрируюсь на подобных (одноклассники, вконтакте) социальных сетях.. 

Не то чтобы меня пугает перспектива быть прочитанным какой-нибудь спецслужбой, просто очень неприятно, что ассоциативное поле "новый стиль общения"-"найди потерянных друзей"-"средство поиска знакомых"-"твоя первая любовь - где она сейчас?"-"найди свою мечту", используемое в пиаре подобного рода социальных служб и вызывающее в общем-то вполне позитивную реакцию в любом человеке, может использоваться один черт знает кем с какими угодно целями. Почему-то мне это кажется ужасно неэтичным, примерно как, ну не знаю, подглядывание за людьми, когда они думают, что они одни. 

Против самой идеи livejournal, вконтакте, одноклассников и т.п., объективно говоря, я ничего не имею - если кому-то это действительно интересно, - почему бы и нет, хотя, если честно, это все смахивает на какой-то духовный эксгибиционизм. И, конечно, ни в коем случае нельзя отрицать возможность использования информации, которую Вы, к примеру, послали Вашему лучшему другу\подруге, какими-либо третьими лицами с никому неизвестными целями.

----------


## Kuzz

> Разблокируется с клиентской сторны элементарно через Google Translate.


Проверил у себя - свид не пропустил.
А вот анонимайзеры в этом случае - зло. Многие из них адрес POST-ом передают или шифруют.
Приходится бороться с анонимайзерами.  :Wall:

----------

